# Poison Chinese drywall destroys metal and your health.



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

Another wonder of the modern age brought to you by a joint venture of both the american and Chinese criminal business class.

*Gee aren't you surprised that some illegal immigrant hiring scumbag contractors would resort to using cheap chinese drywall to make a few cents more in profit.*

I like how they are explaining the importation of this crap because there was a "shortage" of america drywall. Yeah i believe that. Just like the so called shortage of american workers "explained" why we had to bring in scabs from all over the world.

There seems to be some indications that american drywall makers might have bought this **** too and put their name on it.

clip - 

*Hundreds of millions of sheets of Chinese drywall were imported* from 2004 to 2006, but Chinese drywall has recently been found in homes built or remodeled as early as 2001. Accordingly, this phenomenon cannot be explained solely by the shortage of American-manufactured drywall. 

www.chinesedrywall.com/

http://www.usatoday.com/money/economy/housing/2009-03-16-chinese-drywall-sulfur_N.htm


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Nancy Pelosi will probably hold a press conference and tell everyone that it is anti American to not buy the crap from China. Just like the one she held last week saying it was anti American to to return the illegal workers to Mexico.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Send them/it all back! I for 1 don't want it here!


----------



## rckslash2010 (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't see how that could be that much more cost effective to ship the sheerock all that way across the ocean. Probably that dried out toughrock crap they sell at Home Depot, that when you cut it the glue on the back gives away and all the paper peels off.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> Send them/it all back! I for 1 don't want it here!


 Want all you want, with Janet Napolatano more or less in charge of our border under our new president, they are here to stay, with welfare!! I just heard all jobsite raids will be put on hold. Apparently they may be un-constitutional. Funny, I was under the impression it was pretty legal to actually enforce the law.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a friend ( believe it or not ) in the flooring business. He said they can ship oak over to China. Mill, stain and urethane. Then send it back for less than they can do it here. That is hard to believe. He has nothing to gain by making it up.

I was told by other sources here in Michigan. That there are two border patrol agents for the whole state. If they did enforce the law, they would never make a dent in it.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

*I found this is morning*

By BRIAN SKOLOFF and CAIN BURDEAU, Associated Press Writers Brian Skoloff And Cain Burdeau, Associated Press Writers – Sat Apr 11, 4:53 pm ET
PARKLAND, Fla. – At the height of the U.S. housing boom, when building materials were in short supply, American construction companies used millions of pounds of Chinese-made drywall because it was abundant and cheap.
Now that decision is haunting hundreds of homeowners and apartment dwellers who are concerned that the wallboard gives off fumes that can corrode copper pipes, blacken jewelry and silverware, and possibly sicken people.
Shipping records reviewed by The Associated Press indicate that imports of potentially tainted Chinese building materials exceeded 500 million pounds during a four-year period of soaring home prices. The drywall may have been used in more than 100,000 homes, according to some estimates, including houses rebuilt after Hurricane Katrina.
"This is a traumatic problem of extraordinary proportions," said U.S. Rep. Robert Wexler, a Florida Democrat who introduced a bill in the House calling for a temporary ban on the Chinese-made imports until more is known about their chemical makeup. Similar legislation has been proposed in the Senate.
The drywall apparently causes a chemical reaction that gives off a rotten-egg stench, which grows worse with heat and humidity.
Researchers do not know yet what causes the reaction, but possible culprits include fumigants sprayed on the drywall and material inside it. The Chinese drywall is also made with a coal byproduct called fly ash that is less refined than the form used by U.S. drywall makers.
Dozens of homeowners in the Southeast have sued builders, suppliers and manufacturers, claiming the very walls around them are emitting smelly sulfur compounds that are poisoning their families and rendering their homes uninhabitable.
"It's like your hopes and dreams are just gone," said Mary Ann Schultheis, who has suffered burning eyes, sinus headaches, and a general heaviness in her chest since moving into her brand-new, 4,000-square foot house in this tidy South Florida suburb a few years ago.
She has few options. Her builder is in bankruptcy, the government is not helping and her lender will not give her a break.
"I'm just going to cry," she said. "We don't know what we're going to do."
Builders have filed their own lawsuits against suppliers and manufacturers, claiming they unknowingly used the bad building materials.
The Consumer Product Safety Commission is investigating, as are health departments in Virginia, Louisiana, North Carolina, Florida and Washington state.
Companies that produced some of the wallboard said they are looking into the complaints, but downplayed the possibility of health risks.
"What we're trying to do is get to the bottom of what is precisely going on," said Ken Haldin, a spokesman for Knauf Plasterboard Tianjin, a Chinese company named in many of the lawsuits.
The Chinese ministries of commerce, construction and industry and the Administration of Quality Supervision Inspection and Quarantine did not respond to repeated requests for comment. Chinese news reports have said AQSIQ, which enforces product quality standards, was investigating the complaints but people in the agency's press office said they could not confirm that.
Meanwhile, governors in Louisiana and Florida are asking for federal assistance, and experts say the problem is only now beginning to surface.
"Based on the amount of material that came in, it's possible that just in one year, 100,000 residences could be involved," said Michael Foreman, who owns a construction consulting firm. The company has performed tests on some 200 homes in the Sarasota area and has been tracking shipments of the drywall.

Federal authorities say they are investigating just how much of the wallboard was imported. Shipping records analyzed by the AP show that more than 540 million pounds of plasterboard — which includes both drywall and ceiling tile panels — was imported from China between 2004 and 2008, although it's unclear whether all of that material was problematic or only certain batches. 
Most of it came into the country in 2006, following a series of Gulf Coast hurricanes and a domestic shortage brought on by the national housing boom. 
The Chinese board was also cheaper. One homeowner told AP he saved $1,000 by building his house with it instead of a domestic product. 
In 2006, enough wallboard was imported from China to build some 34,000 homes of roughly 2,000 square feet each, according to AP's analysis of the shipping records and estimates supplied by the nationwide drywall supplier United States Gypsum. 
Experts and advocates say many homes may have been built with a mixture of Chinese and domestic drywall, potentially raising the number of affected homes much higher. 
So far, the problem appears to be concentrated in the Southeast, which blossomed with new construction during the housing boom and where the damp climate appears to cause the gypsum in the building material to degrade more quickly. In Florida alone, more than 35,000 homes may contain the product, experts said. 
In Louisiana, the state health department has received complaints from at least 350 people in just a few weeks. Many of the affected homeowners rebuilt after Hurricane Katrina only to face the prospect of tearing down their houses and rebuilding again. 
In another cruel twist, some of the very communities that have been hit hardest by the collapse of the housing market and skyrocketing foreclosure rates are now at the epicenter of the drywall problem. 
Foreman warns of a "sleeping beast" in the thousands of bank-owned condos and houses across the country, with no one in them to complain. 
Outside the South, it's harder to pinpoint the number of affected homes. And in drier climates such as California and Nevada, it may be years before homeowners begin to see — and smell — what may be lurking inside their walls. 
The drywall furor is the latest in a series of scares over potentially toxic imports from China. In 2007, Chinese authorities ratcheted up inspections and tightened restrictions on exports after manufacturers were found to have exported tainted cough syrup, toxic pet food and toys decorated with lead paint. 
Scientists hope to understand the problem by studying the chemicals in the board. Drywall consists of wide, flat boards used to cover walls. It is often made from gypsum, a common mineral that can be mined or manufactured from the byproducts of coal-fired power plants. 
Plaintiffs in the lawsuits, as well as U.S. wallboard manufacturers, say the tainted drywall was made with fly ash, a residue of coal combustion more commonly used in concrete mixtures. 
Fly ash can be gathered before it ever reaches the smokestack, where technology is used to remove sulfur dioxide from the emissions. The process of "scrubbing" the smokestack emissions creates calcium sulfate, or gypsum, which can then used to make wallboard, experts say. 
Haldin, the Knaupf Tianjin spokesman, says some domestic drywall is also made from the less-refined fly ash. 
But Michael Gardner, executive director of the U.S. Gypsum Association, said American manufacturers gather the gypsum from the smokestacks after the scrubbing, which produces a cleaner product. 
The Consumer Product Safety Commission has dispatched teams of toxicologists, electrical engineers and other experts to Florida to study the phenomenon. The commission is also working with the Environmental Protection Agency and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention to determine whether there is a health hazard. 
A Florida Department of Health analysis found the Chinese drywall emits "volatile sulfur compounds," and contains traces of strontium sulfide, which can produce the rotten-egg odor and reacts with air to corrode metals and wires. 
But the agency says on its Web site that it "has not identified data suggesting an imminent or chronic health hazard at this time." 
"We're continuing to test," said Susan Smith, a spokeswoman for the department, which has logged 230 complaints from homeowners. 
Dr. Patricia Williams, a University of New Orleans toxicologist hired by a Louisiana law firm that represents plaintiffs in some of the cases, said she has identified highly toxic compounds in the drywall, including hydrogen sulfide, sulfuric acid, sulfur dioxide and carbon disulfide. 
Prolonged exposure to the compounds, especially high levels of carbon disulfide, can cause breathing problems, chest pains and even death; and can affect the nervous system, according to the CDC. 
"It is absolutely shocking what is happening," Williams said. 
Dr. Phillip Goad, a toxicologist hired by Knaupf Plasterboard Tianjin, sampled drywall from 25 homes, some that contained the company's wallboard and some that did not. 
"The studies we have performed to date have identified very low levels of naturally occurring compounds," Goad said. "The levels we have detected do not present a public health concern. The chemicals are naturally occurring. They're produced in ocean water, in salt marsh air, in estuaries." 
But those who are living with it are convinced that something is making them sick, including dozens of homeowners in a single subdivision in Parkland, about 50 miles north of Miami. They are now faced with a daunting choice: Tear down and rebuild, or move out and be stuck with a mortgage and a home they cannot sell. 
"We are particularly concerned about the safety and well-being of our children," said Holly Krulik, who lives down the street from Mary Ann Schultheis. 
She and her husband, Doug, are suffering sinus problems and respiratory ailments, and their young daughter has repeated nose bleeds. 
"If a shiny copper coil can turn absolutely black within a matter of months, it certainly can't be good for human beings," Krulik said. 
Neighbor John Willis is moving out, even though he can hardly afford to walk away from a house he's owned for just three years. He cries as he speaks of his 3-year-old son's respiratory infection, which eventually required surgery. 
"They basically took out a substance that looked like rubber cement out of my 3-year-old son's sinuses," he said. "My wife and I are now faced with the choice between our children's health and our financial health. My children are always going to win on that." 
The subdivision's builder, WCI Communities, is in Chapter 11 bankruptcy restructuring and can do little more than log complaints, said spokeswoman Connie Boyd. 
The federal government does not regulate the chemical ingredients of imported drywall. 
Plasterboard Tianjin said it has been making drywall for 10 years in accordance with U.S. and international standards. 
Another Chinese company facing lawsuits, Taishan Gypsum Ltd., also insists that it meets all U.S. standards. 
Determining what is causing the problems could take months. Researchers will try to recreate in a lab the conditions that caused the sulfur compounds normally found in drywall to give off noxious gases. 
Meanwhile, people like Lisa Sich, 43, are left with more questions than answers. Sich has not felt well since moving into the Henderson, Nev., apartment she rents less than a year ago, and her silverware quickly tarnished. 
"I can hear myself wheezing," said Sich, who is having environmental experts test the apartment, built in 2007. "My eyes are constantly itchy, extreme fatigue." 
And while Sich is not even certain she's got the bad wallboard, she has not felt like herself in months. She's missed five weeks of work just since Thanksgiving. 
"I'm just tired all the time," she said. "It doesn't make sense." 
___ Associated Press Writer Joe McDonald in Beijing contributed to this report. Burdeau reported from New Orleans.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can someone send me the cliff notes?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Another rumor floating is that USG may have sent tabs to China to relabel the product and sold some as well.....


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Another rumor floating is that USG may have sent tabs to China to relabel the product and sold some as well.....


 For their sake lets hope thats not true. But with all the places affected you would think this information would be all over the place, as to who used what brand of rock when the home was done. You would think there would be some serious finger pointing going on.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Another rumor floating is that USG may have sent tabs to China to relabel the product and sold some as well.....


crap.

i have barely even 'cared' for this issue thinking i wasnt affected, but im just now starting to get a lot of customers calling me about this.

does anyone have anymore information?

my vendors all say i have nothing to worry about. but im going to assume its easier lying to me than telling me and other companies the truth.

i mostly use USG and PABCO drywall.

i strongly feel i am NOT affected by all this......but how do i know for sure, 100%???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I think the rumor stems mostly from Usg's vehement and imediate denial of any involvement with the Chinese product. Am certain the midwest markets are free of any exposure due to shipping costs and proximity to mills. We need get a little Mexican board a few years back, but that didn't last too long. But jeez who really knows?


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I posted what I could find, over on Walls & Ceilings they are now just talking about it, I posted over there when I first read the story to see if some of those guys knew anything well I'm not liked over there so I got no info, now someone posted about it and they are all talking I will see what I can find out. I was looking at this as more work coming in for guys in these areas, sounds like it should be Insurance work on the Home Owners side, I would think the Insurance companys would be checking this out,


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I think the rumor stems mostly from Usg's vehement and imediate denial of any involvement with the Chinese product. Am certain the midwest markets are free of any exposure due to shipping costs and proximity to mills. We need get a little Mexican board a few years back, but that didn't last too long. But jeez who really knows?


exactly -- WHO really knows????


sigh....this is not a great position to be in, as a drywall subcontractor. sure all you guys agree.

last thing we need.

imagine ripping off drywall in 100% of a building or house. I had one customer call me 2 days ago, asking if that was necessary.........could u just imagine guys????

...this is not good.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't think a Drywall Contractor could be held responsible, it'd have to fall on the manufacturer or supplier(if they had knowledge of origin). But mostly it'd be on the manufacturer. How could we be held responsible? There could be no reasonable expectation that a DC could possibly know about this danger. The manufacturer is supposed get UL ratings and the like, not us. It would have to be proven beyond a doubt that the DC knew a problem existed and used the defective product without regard for the result. I'd say as the builders file 11 & 7, the cost will ultimately fall on the insurance companies and banks holding the mortgage. Can you say "class action"?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think a Drywall Contractor could be held responsible, it'd have to fall on the manufacturer or supplier(if they had knowledge of origin). But mostly it'd be on the manufacturer. How could we be held responsible? There could be no reasonable expectation that a DC could possibly know about this danger. The manufacturer is supposed get UL ratings and the like, not us. It would have to be proven beyond a doubt that the DC knew a problem existed and used the defective product without regard for the result. I'd say as the builders file 11 & 7, the cost will ultimately fall on the insurance companies and banks holding the mortgage. Can you say "class action"?


 When it comes to lawsuits.... If I did a job for a custom builder they certainly will point their chubby fingers at me. I, in turn will blame my supplier, but if they think Fu#* it I'll file bankruptcy, I'm left holdin the bag. This crap is scary. I'm not a lawyer but I'd still be worried even if I didn't feel like I was to blame. Theres no way a supplier is gonna pay for a ****load of houses to be redone, they would go out of buis. on that alone.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Point is, lawyers will go for the deep pockets. Obviously that ain't us. They be going after Kaupf like gang-busters. We're all just small taters in this. Relax and wait to be called for the re-do's. Nobody is gonna sue the smallest fish.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I would say that the Insurance companys are going to take the hit, then in turn we will see our Insurance rates go up like they did after 9/11. my Home Owners Policy went from $575.00 a year up to $1,575.00 a year, so I would figure this is how they will handle it, just like Big Business does it, pass the cost on to the consumer so the shareholders don't see their dividens go down. and the company still turns a profit. I just figure that when it comes time to tear these houses apart there is going to be a lot of work in those areas. so if I was in any of these areas, I would go and find out who the suppliers were then track down the builders and then the houses this stuff was used in and then print up fliers and then go door to door passing out the fliers, On these fliers I would copy as many stories as I could find about the chinese drywall, then I would state that my company is going to be giving quotes to repair their houses, so they can file with their Insurance company, who knows the contractors who get out there and spread the word to homeowners may put a fire under someones butt who will take action. all it takes is a spark, and this could turn into a blaze:thumbsup:
I hope the guys who are in these areas can pick up some work, Good luck


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Frankawitz said:


> I would say that the Insurance companys are going to take the hit, then in turn we will see our Insurance rates go up like they did after 9/11. my Home Owners Policy went from $575.00 a year up to $1,575.00 a year, so I would figure this is how they will handle it, just like Big Business does it, pass the cost on to the consumer so the shareholders don't see their dividens go down. and the company still turns a profit. I just figure that when it comes time to tear these houses apart there is going to be a lot of work in those areas. so if I was in any of these areas, I would go and find out who the suppliers were then track down the builders and then the houses this stuff was used in and then print up fliers and then go door to door passing out the fliers, On these fliers I would copy as many stories as I could find about the chinese drywall, then I would state that my company is going to be giving quotes to repair their houses, so they can file with their Insurance company, who knows the contractors who get out there and spread the word to homeowners may put a fire under someones butt who will take action. all it takes is a spark, and this could turn into a blaze:thumbsup:
> I hope the guys who are in these areas can pick up some work, Good luck
> 
> 
> www.frankawitz.net


 Well thats a good idea. I don't think that poop rock made it to southern AZ though.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

yea, insurance companies will take the hit.

however, im sure all of you will agree that on the 'ride' there, ALL of us will get a bad name....drywall contractors and all.

of course its not our fault.......but A+ is right,....it will fall on us no matter what. and yes, we will turn to the manufacturers.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

Anyone in their right mind would know it's not the drywall contractors fault, it all falls on this BS Government who looks the other way when it comes to Chinese products. when you have Major stores like Home Depot Wal Marts etc.. these are the problem makers who buy the crap from China cause it's Cheap, these companys need to be held accountable:whistling2:


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Any day now, you will see the attorney T.V. Ads asking if you have drywall in your house. If you think it has the crud in it call 555-555-5555.

They are already planning their class action suits. The home owner will get a few thousand dollars. The scum bag attorney will get millions. We will get a headache. I am sure they will try to drag in our liability insurance companies, if we used this crap.

Meanwhile Won Hung lo drywall manufacturer in China will say, In Chinese: My Drywall love you long time Joe.

And all the illegal immigrants that are coming to take our jobs. ( Yes even mine, even though I think I am legend). They are going to say a bunch of stuff we don't understand.

I guess this is what I get for being an arrogant American that grunted this Sheet on for all these years.

Tycoon


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Spoke with someone "in the know" about this today. Rest assured, no drywall contractor will be held accountable, it will be the manufacturer, which is Knaupf (and USG is named as a defendent as Knaupf partly owns USG, I am told). The bad news is ALL the OTHER innocent makers will now use this as an excuse to gouge the living $#it out of every supply house and in turn all of us. The other bad news, some poison board made into south Kansas, somewhere south of Wichita. I have contacted all of my suppliers and have been given every assurance this board never made it to my jobs as would have been freight-cost-prohibitive. That said, again, who really knows?

I have received copies of disavowels from both National and USG. National's is posted on their site, while USG's appears to be in letter form sent to suppliers.


----------



## bob16 (Jan 28, 2008)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Nancy Pelosi will probably hold a press conference and tell everyone that it is anti American to not buy the crap from China. Just like the one she held last week saying it was anti American to to return the illegal workers to Mexico.


The bottom had dropped out of the drywall labor market in late 2001 to early 2002 and hasn't returned since.

The republicans were in solid control at that time and for years afterward.

Pelosi is not the greatest but there is no way she could be as bad as the repubs that sent us into this depression. Thats right depression.

The IMF declared us to be in a depression the first week in February. That would be 2 weeks after Bush left office.

If the republicans are going to run around telling everyone they need to be responsible they need to take responsibility for sending us into a depression for the second time. Remember they controlled all (or almost all) of government back in 1929 too.


----------



## tapingfool (Mar 11, 2009)

defective toxic material..tapetech has outsourced their tools to china as well..and they break down regularly..I am switching to columbia!!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

bob16 said:


> The bottom had dropped out of the drywall labor market in late 2001 to early 2002 and hasn't returned since.
> 
> The republicans were in solid control at that time and for years afterward.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad to hear someone else make these points. Under Republican rule the Confederacy never lost and slavery was never abolished,just hidden under other techniques.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

tapingfool said:


> defective toxic material..tapetech has outsourced their tools to china as well..and they break down regularly..I am switching to columbia!!



Smart move tapingfool :thumbsup:


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

bob16 said:


> The bottom had dropped out of the drywall labor market in late 2001 to early 2002 and hasn't returned since.
> 
> The republicans were in solid control at that time and for years afterward.
> 
> ...


Yep, The bottom dropped out after a different group of people without proper visas destroyed the world trade center. Any fool that thought that would not affect the economy is out of touch.

I started working during the Jimmy Carter Recession in 1980. Interest rates hovered close to .20%. I didn't sit around and blame Jimmy. There was less work and higher unemployment than there is now. So the IMF must not have been around then or forgot about that depression. Yep the Dems had the house and Senate then too.

I believe the Democrats took control of the Senate in 2006. So much for your ancient history lesson. I don't think either party has helped us much.
The republicans spent record setting numbers. Albeit we were at war.
Now the Democrats are breaking all he spending records.

Bottom line is nobody is protecting our borders. Janet Napolotano says if you are anti illegal immigrant, Veteran of a foreign war or pro life you could be a terrorist. 

Also I think a guy named Clinton signed the NAFTA. 


Read the Audacity of hope. Its all in there. He says the American worker is screwed and there is nothing anyone can do about it. Get ready to start working at the Starbucks. ( if anyone can afford $ 3.00 a cup coffee).

We can argue over who did what for a long time. But when you bid a job against a contractor with 10 illegals in a van with tinted windows it will put you into an immediate recession.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

The thing about the Economy is think about this, way back when the Democrats Congress wanted minimum wage to be raised to its level it's at now $7.85. why would they want that, well let's look at the Auto workers and what is going on with them. Chrysler and GM are going down the tube, the unioins are going to take a pay cut, cause 66% of Americans believe these people make to much money. so if this is the plan of Obama to make Americans wages more in line with what the people of China make:whistling2:
Why is it we are seeing this happening in this Country, cause if you go back and listen to Obama he wants the Rich and Poor to be on the same plain where everyone is Equal across the board, I would say with the National Health Plan so everyone has Health care, sounds like Socialism, so if you can't get people to pay your wages what happens, you end up sitting hopeing work will pick up. Like I have been saying for Years the American Public needs to CLEAN OUT the Congress and the Senate. intil all the Good Ole Boys that means Democrats and Republicans are voted out, we will keep going down this path.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

And didya see the news yesterday? Obama sez we can't keep spending so much of China's money. DUH!!! And Pelosi got called out for saying the CIA lied out waterboarding. The wheels are falling off the Obama-mobile. Dodd and Frank were behind the push to increase home ownership before Bush got in office. And now maybe we shouldn't release the photos of enhanced interogation. Truth commission? Puhleez!! You can almost see the puppetmaster's strings now!! Let's hope someone has a plan B.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

From the *Consumer Product Safety Commission*:
Consumers from at least 16 States and the District of Columbia have reported health symptoms or certain metal corrosion problems in their homes that may be related to drywall imported from China.The majority of the reports to the CPSC have come from consumers residing in the Stateof Florida while others have come from consumers in Louisiana, Virginia, Wisconsin,Ohio, Alabama, Mississippi, Missouri, California, Washington, Wyoming, the District of Columbia, Arizona, Tennessee, Georgia, North Carolina, and New York. Consumers largely report that their homes were built in 2006 to 2007, when an unprecedented increase in new construction occurred in part due to the hurricanes of 2004 and 2005.​


Lot's of info here---------> *Consumer Product Safety Commission* 
__________________


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Its going to be a awhile until the drywallers start seeing those replacement jobs. No one knows whos going to be paying the drywallers besides the homeowners themselves.


----------



## Barry (Jun 17, 2009)

Its nice how you can buy what you think is a good safe product one you might have been using for years, and then find out it can cause problems... If you now know you used the Chinese drywall, would you tell any of your customer of the possible issues? If it can make people sick and they have no clue where they are getting sick from, it could continue to be a problem to them.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

WTF? Executive member?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Really, and whats he getting at. I damn sure wouldn't lie about that sh**. Would any of you be able to sleep at night if you omitted that little jewel? Shame Shame to anyone that would.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/orl-georgia-pacific-defective-chinese-drywall-1020,0,917795.story Here you go made in the City where I live just wonderful.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

This board was shipped from Calgary to FL. Wonder if GP will tell where it all went?


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! GP now too


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey, I think that I used some of that crap. Now I can't think or talk ;kjkioufalkegfal
aoei. I just snapped out of it. I think I had a Chinese drywall chemical induced seizure.

( it might have been a flash back from the 80's)


----------

